# [ Videotutorials ]



## 3DMaxler (16. Oktober 2002)

*[ Videotutorials ] update: 18.07.03*

*
Hallo liebe Gemeinde,

Videotutorials für Members von Members
(3DMaxler.. ich hoffe es bringen sich noch andere ein!)


Ihr habt eine Videotutorial und wollt es hier zur Verfügung stellen, dann schickt mir bitte eine pn mit folgenden Daten:

NAME | SPIELZEIT | DATENGRÖßE und natürlich den LINK des Videotutorials!

(bitte haltet euch an den Standart(VIDEOTUTORIAL) soweit es geht!)

DANKE



Wer nen Hoster sucht => HOSTER (zip und rar aber in jpg umbennen)



SUCHE folgende Tutorials die wer als Video erstellt:

* Monitor (hab ich keins gefunden)
* Kabel (gibt es viele komm ich aber net mit pfadwerkzeug klar *schäm*)
* Wie erstellt man einen Klecks?(würde auch ein geschriebenes reichen)



 "rechte maustaste" und "ziel speichern unter" 
 .jpg in .rar umbennen (mit Winrar 3.0 entpacken)
 Ihr müßt den Windows Mediaplayer bzw. den Divxcode 5  installiert haben 
 Ihr wollt selber so ein Video erstellen?! Kein Problem! Schaut hier rein HIER


>>> ALLE VIDEOS HABEN DIE AUFLÖSUNG 1024x720 <<<


-> Einfache Blende [Spiellänge: 0.25 min | Datengröße: 1.03 MB]
von 3DMaxler

-> Zahnrad [Spiellänge: 3.05 min | Datengröße: 2.43 MB]
von 3DMaxler

-> Foto auf alt gemacht [Spiellänge: 1.06 min | Datengröße: 0.76 MB]
von 3DMaxler

-> Verbrannter Text [Spiellänge: 2.16 min | Datengröße: 1.00 MB]
von 3DMaxler

-> Barcode [Spiellänge: 1.53 min | Datengröße: 1.28 MB]
von 3DMaxler

-> Schnee [Spiellänge: 1.47 min | Datengröße: 0.65 MB]
von 3DMaxler

-> Freistellen mit Quickmask und Channels 
[Spiellänge: 1.09 min | Datengröße: 2.25 MB]
(realplayer! Unterliegt nicht dem Standart)
von addïct

-> Einfärben von Augen [Spiellänge: 1.06 min | Datengröße: 0.84 MB]
von 3DMaxler

-> Fakelabel [Spiellänge: 1.29 min | Datengröße: 1.05 MB]
von 3DMaxler





Viel Spaß!

*


----------



## addïct (17. Oktober 2002)

Hab auch mal eins gemacht  Eigentlich zum testen, aber vielleicht ist es ja auch für Einige hilfreich!

Rechtsklick - Speichern unter: Freistellen mit Quickmask und Channels
(Realvideo Format gezipped 2,25MB)


----------



## Command (18. Oktober 2002)

@mageDSA
bei mir klappt es wunder bar
Habe WinRAR 3.00 und habs mit dem windows media player geöffnet(net v.7. sondern so ne standart version von win2000)


----------



## Johnny (18. Oktober 2002)

Ist das nicht ein bisschen umständlich, die Dateien immer wieder umzubenennen?
Gibt es kein Lösung, die nicht so lästig ist?


----------



## 3DMaxler (18. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von cru$h0r _
> *Ist das nicht ein bisschen umständlich, die Dateien immer wieder umzubenennen?
> Gibt es kein Lösung, die nicht so lästig ist? *



was ist den an 3 buchstaben zu ändern lästig?


----------



## mageDSA (19. Oktober 2002)

Ok ich werds mit Winrar 3.0 probieren

Danke für den Hinweis


----------



## Johnny (19. Oktober 2002)

> was ist den an 3 buchstaben zu ändern lästig?



ich musste extra in DOS gehen um die "3 buchstaben" zu ändern 
irgendwie funktioniert das bei mir anders nicht.
hast du vielleicht einen tipp?


----------



## addïct (19. Oktober 2002)

Rechtsklick->umbenennen oder zweimal kurz hintereinander anklicken und Endung ändern! Geht das bei dir nicht?


----------



## 3DMaxler (19. Oktober 2002)

*nach-dem-ich-erstmal-vom-stuhl-gefallen-war-bin-ich-wieder-aufgestanden*  

also START->EINSTELLUNGEN->ORDNEROPTIONEN-> dort kannste das ändern das win auch die endungen anzeigt. dann steht halt nimmer nur bild1 sondern bild1.jpg .... naja und dann kann man so einfach dateien umbennen!


----------



## Johnny (19. Oktober 2002)

*schäm*

dankeschön


----------



## Ford Prefect (19. Oktober 2002)

*gute idee...*

wenn man ein videotutorial macht, kann ich nur empfehlen, so viele arbeitsschritte wie möglich über tastenkombinationen machen... ^^


----------



## 3DMaxler (19. Oktober 2002)

*Re: gute idee...*



> _Original geschrieben von Ford Prefect _
> *wenn man ein videotutorial macht, kann ich nur empfehlen, so viele arbeitsschritte wie möglich über tastenkombinationen machen... ^^  *



hehe ... ok werd ich verbessern bzw. einbringen die sache!


----------



## addïct (19. Oktober 2002)

ich hab mich auch bemüht keine Shortcuts zu verwenden  Aber das ist echt schwierig wenn man sich schon so daran gewöhnt hat. Bei manchen Sachen muss man echt überlegen wo man die findet!


----------



## Ford Prefect (19. Oktober 2002)

Naja, das war jetzt nicht persönlich als Kritik an bestimmte Leute gerichtet, ich habe mir die Videotutorials nämlich nicht angeguckt... 
nur so ein kleiner Hinweis, weil ich kann mir gut vorstellen, wie ein n00b verzweifelt, weil er nicht weiß, wie der Tutorialmacher da jetzt auf einmal zu diesem Schritt kommt, er hat doch gar nichts angeklickt


----------



## mageDSA (19. Oktober 2002)

Hi Leute


wheeee [ Videotutorials ]


Hallo liebe Gemeinde,

Videotutorials für Members von Members!


[SUCHE ganz dringend tutorials zu monitor und kabel(pfadwerkzeugprobleme *heul*) wäre prima wenn mir einer helfen könnte oder dies gleich als video für die anderen macht! wer fragen hat ich bin im chat! danke!]


"rechte maustaste" und "ziel speichern unter"
.jpg in .rar umbennen (mit Winrar 3.0 entpacken)
Ihr müßt den Windows Mediaplayer bzw. den Divxcode 5 installiert haben
Ihr wollt selber so ein Video erstellen?! Kein Problem! Schaut hier rein HIER




-> Einfache Blende

-> Foto auf alt gemacht

-> Verbrannter Text

Diese 3 funzen 100 Pro 

Nur das Zahnrad will net.



Macht weiter so !!!


----------



## 3DMaxler (20. Oktober 2002)

mein lieber mageDSA... wenn was nicht gehen sollte (obwohl alle links bzw. downloads funtzen) schreib mir ne pn oder laber mich im chat an und ich bring die sache in ordnung, aber... *pausemach*  bitte... bitte poste nicht nochmal mein ganzes posting. was a platz weg nimmt und b blah ist :-( 

es wird extra ein tut geben wie man downloadet und die umbenennt und entpackt und anschaut und wie man das ganze aufnimmt, verpackt und uploadet! ;-)


----------



## Storch (21. Oktober 2002)

*Anfrage*

Wäre es vielleicht möglich, dass jemand ein Video-Tutorial macht (oder mir einen Link zukommen lässt), in dem beschrieben wird, wie man eine Pinnwand ähnlich one26.com in Photoshop machen kann ?

Dankeschön.


----------



## 3DMaxler (21. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Storch _
> **Anfrage*
> 
> Wäre es vielleicht möglich, dass jemand ein Video-Tutorial macht (oder mir einen Link zukommen lässt), in dem beschrieben wird, wie man eine Pinnwand ähnlich one26.com in Photoshop machen kann ?
> ...




hatte ich das nicht schon erwähnt.. naja kommt heute abend!


----------



## Storch (21. Oktober 2002)

Das wäre überaus freundlich


----------



## 3DMaxler (21. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Storch _
> *Das wäre überaus freundlich  *




ähm hüstel... noch net gesehen? oder zuviel bäume da das du den wald nicht siehst!?


----------



## Pilldriver (21. Oktober 2002)

ich bin offentsichtlich genauso blind wie Storch da ich das file auch nicht sehe


----------



## 3DMaxler (21. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Pilldriver _
> *ich bin offentsichtlich genauso blind wie Storch da ich das file auch nicht sehe *



wollt ihr mich auf den arm nehmen?

Wichtig: [ Das Ultimative Videoerstellungs-Tutorial ]


----------



## Pilldriver (21. Oktober 2002)

wir haben uns missverstanden Storch und ich wollten nicht wissen wie man ein Videotutorial erstellt sondern wie man eine Pinnwand (one26.com) erstellt und das ganze halt als Video.


----------



## 3DMaxler (21. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Pilldriver _
> *wir haben uns missverstanden Storch und ich wollten nicht wissen wie man ein Videotutorial erstellt sondern wie man eine Pinnwand (one26.com) erstellt und das ganze halt als Video. *




joar... das wird dauern ... generell werden solche fragen gepostet... weil dsa mit dem video länger dauert


----------



## Storch (22. Oktober 2002)

Ich sagte ja bereits - es muss nicht zwingend extra ein Video erstellt werden, ich bin schon vollends zufrieden, wenn mir jemand einen Link zu einer Site geben kann, wo es ein solches Tutorial gibt ...

Ich hatte schon mal eines gesehen, weiß aber nicht mehr wo


----------



## 3DMaxler (22. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Storch _
> *Ich sagte ja bereits - es muss nicht zwingend extra ein Video erstellt werden, ich bin schon vollends zufrieden, wenn mir jemand einen Link zu einer Site geben kann, wo es ein solches Tutorial gibt ...
> 
> Ich hatte schon mal eines gesehen, weiß aber nicht mehr wo  *



von was redest du jetzt


----------



## Storch (22. Oktober 2002)

Ich suche ein Tutorial um eine Pinnwand (ähnlich one26.com) in PS zu erstellen ...


----------



## MMC2002 (25. Oktober 2002)

Auf jedenfall ne coole Idee mit diesen Video-Tuts
 :--


----------



## Eisblau (26. Dezember 2002)

hm entweder bin ich blind oder es tut sich nichts auf den videos?  ich sehe immer nur das selbe bild an dem sich nicht verändert, hm komisch..

ciauii Jessica


----------



## Mythos007 (26. Dezember 2002)

Du solltest vielleicht auch auf [|>] play drücken ...


----------



## Eisblau (26. Dezember 2002)

guter tipp 
hab ich allerdings schon, naja tut sich nix die maus bleibt da oben in der menüleist und sonst bewegt sich auch kein bilder oder sonst was ;( z.B beim blender


----------



## MMC2002 (26. Dezember 2002)

1. Check mal deine Direct X Einstellungen
2. Probier mal andere Dateien mit dem Codec aus.


----------



## Eisblau (27. Dezember 2002)

danke werds mal versuchen.


----------



## Martin Schaefer (28. Dezember 2002)

Hallihallo,

habe an meine Photoshop-Tutorials jeweils ein entsprechendes Video-Tutorial angehängt. ( DivX 5.02 mit Audio )

- Graustufen wie die Profis ...
- Scrollrad und Photoshop?
- Ebenendeckkraft
- Abgerundete Ecken

Gruß
lightbox


----------



## Scythe-Vega (3. Januar 2003)

Erstmal hallo ich bin ein Neuangemeldeter.

NAja und schon zum ersten Prob.
ICh kann kein einziges Video saugen da kommt nähmlich dieses dähmliche rote x oden links.


----------



## Jan Seifert (3. Januar 2003)

Klick die links mit
Rechtermaustaste an und klick auf
"Ziel speichern unter..."

Geht bei mir ohne Probleme.


----------



## pReya (3. Januar 2003)

Ich hab mal, auch wenn keins gesucht wird, Just 4 Fun ein Videotutorial gemacht über Scanlines (1:59 min).

Besteht Interesse, soll ichs uppen ??


----------



## Jan Seifert (3. Januar 2003)

1:59?!
was wird denn da alles erklärt?
Grundsätzlich immer her mit Videotutorials.
Falls jemand selbst Scanlines nicht versteht,
könnte man ihm den Tipp geben, mal hier
im Thread vorbei zu schaun.


----------



## pReya (3. Januar 2003)

Naja, is halt alles schön einfach erklärt und gaanz langsam erklärt, ich muss noch a weng bearbeiten dann uppe ichs !


----------



## 3DMaxler (16. Januar 2003)

joar halt wie gesagt wenn du eins hast her damit und am besten als standart so wie ich das im anfangspost beschrieben habe.

pn ?  

das wäre ja mal was das sich endlich einer bereit erklärt was zu machen. na mal schaun ob daraus was wird. ich hoffe ich bleib nicht der einzige..

so long


----------



## Martin Schaefer (16. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von 3DMaxler _
> *... ich hoffe ich bleib nicht der einzige ...*



???


----------



## foxx21 (3. März 2003)

videotuts, echt eine nette idee


----------



## Kaprolactam (3. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von lightbox _
> *???  *



Klassische Selbstüberschätzung nennt man sowas.


----------



## 3DMaxler (6. März 2003)

hast du es mal probiert auf den link mit der "rechten maustaste" und dann "speichern unter" wählen?!


wenn ihr tutz macht die einen anderen code entsprechend nehm ich sie nicht auf... weil ich denke mal es herrscht jetzt schon etwas verwirrung und der oben genannte code sollte eigentlich als standart gelten.

thx


----------



## Philip Kurz (4. Juli 2003)

Also "speichern unter" funktioniert bei mir auch nur bedingt. Ein Tutorial konnte ich mir runterladen


----------



## 3DMaxler (18. Juli 2003)

ok guys! hab nen reupload gemacht!

also die tutz von mir sollten alle wieder gehn!

hf

so long
3DMaxler


----------



## LadyPain (5. November 2003)

Also runterladen ging und umbenennen auch. Winrar hab ich ebenfalls aber er sagt mir er kann die Datei nicht entpacken. Er zeigt mir zwar an, dass sich in der Zip-Datei ein avi befindet, aber wenn ich das avi entpacken bzw auf dem PC speichern will, macht er ne Fehlermeldung: Unbekannte Methode in Schnee2.avi


----------

